# my fist hatch



## musix90 (Dec 2, 2010)

this is my pictures of my first ever hatch

quail


----------



## M.R Drake (Sep 1, 2010)

Great looking fellas you got there!!


----------



## musix90 (Dec 2, 2010)

thank you the shell has fallen off


----------



## M.R Drake (Sep 1, 2010)

What kind of quails are they? Common quail or button quail or something else...


----------



## musix90 (Dec 2, 2010)

these are button quail and they are tiny.thanks :smilewinkgrin:


----------



## Chicken14 (Feb 9, 2011)

so small and cute


----------



## bigdaddy (Feb 5, 2011)

nice one mate well done i hoping to hacth some of my rhode island reds eggs this year


----------



## ducklove (Jun 17, 2011)

cute little fluffys. i giggled at the one with the shell on its head haha. bless


----------

